# Wife writes open letter to woman having an affair with her husband:



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> Wife writes open letter to woman having an affair with her husband: 'I need to understand'


https://uk.yahoo.com/style/mumsnet-letter-other-woman-135344066.html


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry Matt.

When I tried to open this the first thing I got was a message that asked me to allow them to access data on my computer and use it for their own purposes. Uh ...NO.

So I did not get to read the letter.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Emotional, displaced reaction to the affair. She's just hurting right now and wanting to blame someone, other than herself or her husband.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't waste time or effort into communicating with the OW. I would already know the answer. That she is an immoral, selfish woman with no integrity or decency. That she cant find a man of her own so goes after other women's husbands. That she cares nothing about destroying families and devastating children's lives.
What I don't understand is why anyone would even want to be a person who can act in such an appalling way. They deserve each other and its highly unlikely to last.


----------

